# Could Someone Please Id These Tools For Me



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Picked up what I thought would be screwdrivers the other day from fleabay but they turned out to be something else, The three with red/yellow/green tops have a small spring loaded tube which when pressed exposes a small spike/pivot and the other two have a rectangular end with a hole and two small studs, any would be great as I'm having ne luck with google,

wook


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The first three look as though they would e for replacing hands on their shafts.

Later,

William

P.S. - Is this a contest? :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> The first three look as though they would e for replacing hands on their shafts.
> 
> Later,
> 
> ...


Hi

I thought the same about the three with the tube, but once I saw that a small spike was exposed when the tube was pushed that idea went out the window,

As for the comment about a contest, This question is nowhere near tuff enough 

all the best

Wook


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I was thinking the spike serves to hold and align the hand and then the barrel part presses it down on the shaft.

Later,

William


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the lower two are defo for realeasing the screwed cap of the barrel arbour on old pocketwatches,


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> I was thinking the spike serves to hold and align the hand and then the barrel part presses it down on the shaft.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Hi William

I can see where you're coming from but it would mean they could only be used with watches with no seconds hand as the spike would break the pinion, another problem would be that most watches without a seconds hand would not have an opening in the canon pinion for the spike or I could be totaly wrong (I often am) and they are for hands, I'm on the fence William :lol:. I notice Thomas has identified the other two tools (well done mate, I was stumped) so maybe they are also for pocket watches ?


----------



## Lynn0916 (Dec 31, 2013)

I also have no idea how to use them.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to a bit of help I now know they are for cutting non slotted screw heads used to compensate balances, I doubt they will get much use  thomas was on the right track about the function of the other two, here's one in an Omega tech sheet

wook


----------

